# Venison burger



## 73saint (Feb 7, 2021)

Season is over, so processing season has started.  This week I took out approximately 25 lbs of venison, 10lbs of prime brisket trim & 15lbs of pork shoulder.  It was time to make some burger (what we use the most).
My pal, 

 indaswamp
 has sort of become my Ben Kenobi for all things meats, lately.  I joke, but Keith has become a real friend, and I appreciate the fact that he helps me with techniques, recipes, blends, etc.   I mention this because lots of this project stemmed from my conversations with him.  My blend was basically stolen from Inda with one exception (Keith I’ll let you give that away if you want haha!)

I kept the meat ice cold, partially frozen even.  This helped tremendously.  Through the entire process as I cleaned and re-cooled, my equipment stayed free of meat debris and fat smears.  I took my time and checked behind the blade every so often, moving sinew, etc.    I did a double grind, starting with a 10mm plate and then to a 4.5mm plate.  Packed the finished product in food saver rolled bags, in 1.5lb portions.  The wifey approved in yesterday’s taste test so I am a happy camper.  Time for spaghetti, tacos, burgers on the grill, dirty rice, etc., etc.!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 7, 2021)

Nicely done. Ben Kenobi!! LOL!!
Yeah, I use 20# deer, 20# beef, 10# brisket trim fat.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2021)

Looks like a nice haul!


----------



## mike243 (Feb 7, 2021)

Looks great, I much prefer to keep my deer in bigger muscle groups until I want ground, there is less frost bite/freezer burn on my meat. Didn't shoot any anything last season but still have some left over from previous season


----------



## frank the local (Feb 7, 2021)

I’m going to have to try that. I normally do 10# Version for 2# bacon.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 7, 2021)

Hey where's mind. Dang they look good.

Warren


----------



## jmusser (Feb 7, 2021)

Looks like a solid mix. I usually do 10:1 venison to beef fat. The last two years I have cut the basically the whole deer into strips for the grinder, then freeze til winter break and grind. Nice to just pull out and right into the grinder.

I have enjoyed having and saving more trimmings from beef and pork this year. I used to just toss that stuff. Nice to have around for burg, sausage, brats, etc. 

Nice work sir! Some good looking burger there. I like the idea of 1.5# bags. I always do 1# and feel like I need that little extra.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2021)

Burger looks good! Nothing like grinding your own so you know what you have! Nice grinder also, looks like the one I have... they are definitely meat eating machines!

Ryan


----------



## frank the local (Feb 7, 2021)

That looks Good .I use 2# bacon to10# version. I am going to try yours though .


----------



## frank the local (Feb 9, 2021)

jmusser said:


> Looks like a solid mix. I usually do 10:1 venison to beef fat. The last two years I have cut the basically the whole deer into strips for the grinder, then freeze til winter break and grind. Nice to just pull out and right into the grinder.
> 
> I have enjoyed having and saving more trimmings from beef and pork this year. I used to just toss that stuff. Nice to have around for burg, sausage, brats, etc.
> 
> Nice work sir! Some good looking burger there. I like the idea of 1.5# bags. I always do 1# and feel like I need that little extra.


Does refrezeing affect the taste?


----------



## jmusser (Feb 9, 2021)

frank the local said:


> Does refrezeing affect the taste?


Not at all in my opinion. It is generally being mixed in with seasoning or in a dish such as meat sauce. Not a huge fan of straight up venison burg. I need more for my hamburgers.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 9, 2021)

Agreed.  I have no trouble with the flavor.  I can eat it straight with a dash of garlic salt I love it so much.


----------



## BC Buck (Mar 28, 2021)

How do you like that grinder. Just bought same thing in a #22 size. How many pounds per minute can you do on your second grind.


----------



## 73saint (Mar 29, 2021)

I love the grinder, however I have no idea how many lbs per minute but it's quick.


----------

